# Well Done Ian !



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

See the Events section and LISTEN to Ian being interviewed on Manx Radio, when the TTOC visited the Isle of Man last weekend.

Good publicity indeed ! :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks John :wink:


----------

